# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Dr. Christian Bisanga - Hair Loss in Women

## Raphael84hair

Hair Loss in Women

Female hair loss is a common problem worldwide with a surprising figure of at least 50% of women experiencing loss to some degree.

Dr Bisanga would like to present this message to briefly explain possible causes, symptoms and risk factors while offering solutions and advice on when to seek treatment, and which type of treatments may be appropriate.

If you may have any further questions or queries about hair loss in women and would like to learn more, Dr Bisanga is currently available for video consultation to further discuss your concerns.

Stay safe, keep in contact and let us know if you feel we may be able to help.

Patient advisor BHR Athens - Dr Bisanga
ian@drchristianbisanga.com
Whatsapp +34 642 37 03 83
www.bhrclinicathens.com

----------


## melindalucy

*I want some of that long, beautiful, blond Viking hair, yeah?*

Oof, I have short, black hair though that I probably won't ever be able to grow past my shoulders naturally :Frown: . Eh, oh well, at least I think short hair is kinda cute!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_loss
https://hairstyle-en.com/viking-hair...at-ideas-2021/

----------

